# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Nhắn tin SMS Miễn phí..

## ykhoapasteur

Nhắn tin là việc thường xuyên của những người sử dụng dế.Thế bao gio` bạn nghĩ rằn mình có thể nhắn tin free chua .Rât đơn giản chỉ việc đăng kí tai ROMsms .
Chọn biểu tượng cờ Anh-Mỹ,rồi Creat account
Zip code:08404
CelPhone(sô dd của bạn):849******xx.VD:8491234567 .Chứ ko phải là 09***xx hay +849***xx (thay số 0 bằng 84)
Sau khi đăng kí xong nó sẽ gửi tin nhắn về máy của bạn.Bạn lấy Password để dăng nhập.
Chọn Quick SMS -->cellPhone la số máy cần nhắn và vẫn là 849******.Có thể chon ở phần Sender la ROMSMS hoặc số của bạn...
Khi mới bắt đầu bạn co' 5 tin nhắn ,mỗi ngày thêm 2 tin,giới thiệu cho người khác dc thêm 5 tin vây 1 thang ta co thể co dc khoảng 70 tin free cơ đây.
Tôi làm rồi rât thành công ko mất xu nào ca?
Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ

http://www.romsms.com

----------


## AnhKhoa

Trang http://www.romsms.com ngừng hoạt động rồi anh em oi !

----------

